# Poll: What pump do you use (and do you like it...)



## michaelcarney87 (Jun 8, 2016)

They all basically suck if you use them regularly. I burned through 2 bravo 2 stage pumps in one summer. We've switched to an air compressor, adapters, and regularly checking the pressure when inflating boards. If you only need to do a couple of boards at a time and not very regularly the bravo pumps will probably do fine. AFAIK no one makes a good electric SUP pump (high pressure) or, really, a solid hand pump to be frank (they all have problems).


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I got a cigarette lighter tire inflator/compressor from harbor freight for ~$35, then monkeyed with the hose and fittings, to make it fit standard air fittings. I then made an adapter out of PVC, some vinyl tubing and one of the valve adapters that screw into the seafield c7 valves on my boards. So, while the compressor can certainly over inflate a board, it is not fast enough to do so if I check it regularly. I can plug it in, turn it on, and work on other things while the boards inflate. I just keep a loose eye on it. I have not looked at the others, but my understanding is that they cost alot, and don't work very well. I think 0 psi to 20 psi was around 45 minutes, but if I use my k-pump to put the bulk of the air in, and then use the compressor to bring it to pressure, it is in the 10 minute range, though I don't remember for sure.


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

*I love the Bravo two stage 12V but only pump one board.*

I love the Bravo pump. You turn it on. By the time you are done putting on gear (drysuit or wetsuit, helmet, and pfd) it is done and turned itself off.

But if you pump up more than one board, it will die a quick death. Even if you pump up only one board, the lifespan is short.

I use an NRS inflation adapter. Hook it up to the air compressor. 

https://www.nrs.com/product/80087.01/k-air-ii-15-psi-inflation-adapter

I used a piece of vinyl hose

https://www.nrs.com/product/1473/2-vinyl-hose-for-valve-fill-adapters

I cut the Halkey-Roberts (HR) valve fitting off the end of hand pump

The air compressor has a relief valve at 15 psi. I used a second piece of vinyl hose to hook the relief valve to a whistle. So, its easier to hear if I walk away. You do not need to whistle to hear if you are close. No overfilling is a nice feature.

My home compressor is oil-less and will do 2.7 cfm (cubic ft per minute). You can get a 12 V Slime 2x tire inflator that with a rate of 1.9 cfm. Amazon $57

https://www.amazon.com/Slime-40026-...ocphy=9029045&hvtargid=pla-435654093243&psc=1

I would love someone to make a pump like the Bravo with better longevity. You set the desired PSI, used 12 V, and it shuts itself off. 

I will follow this thread (curious if there are better options).


----------



## Mikerson (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the insights, everyone. I figure some sort of custom air compressor solution is going to have to be the way to go.

Has anyone ever tried a powertank to fill a SUP?
https://powertank.com


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Mikerson said:


> Thanks for the insights, everyone. I figure some sort of custom air compressor solution is going to have to be the way to go.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried a powertank to fill a SUP?
> https://powertank.com


Power tank at $500+ seems like swatting a mosquito with a hammer


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe just get a normal raft pump?
A sup isn’t all that big, ( I’ve seen folks inflate an 18 foot raft with one, in an hour) and a good raft pump will last a really long time. 
I have been using my Carleson a LOT for about 15 years now, with no maintenance, except to squirt sunscreen into the barrel when it started to squeak, and to Aquaseal a couple spots in the hose this last year.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

This is the compressor/adapter setup I wound up with, I have been meaning to post some pics and describe it a bit. The compressor (harbor freight) came with a non-standard receiver coupling (forgive me if I get my terminology wrong), I replaced it with what I think was a 1/4" to 3/8" coupler that i picked up at Lowes. I cut the other one off. It was a bugger to get the coupler on the hose, and I ended up boiling the hose to soften it and expand it enough to slide on, even so it took some effort. I have a hose clamp on it to keep it from leaking.

The adapter has the 3/8" Male coupler bolted and sealed to a PVC plug, which is glued into a 1/2" PVC coupler (I think) which has a piece of vinyl tubing sealed into it, which connects to a leafield c7 valve adapter. The vinyl tube to c7 adapter has a couple zip ties on it to keep it from leaking, and the whole thing has a fair bit of aqua seal to make it air tight. 

I got the vinyl tube and c7 adapter from NRS, and I think they are easy to find. I'd post links, but I am afraid that if I navigate away from my post here to find the links, it will be erased when I get back.


----------

